

Ask HN:  How do you use SSH? - markgamache
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/V7B88XX
I've seen SSH authentication done in many ways by different companies.  I'm curious how the masses to SSH.<p>Please take my survey!  =)
======
sumeeta
Cool. Now what?

